# Biete Drehgeber Kübler 5802



## Jupp06 (5 Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich biete einen originalverpackten Drehgeber von Kübler.
Das Teil war noch nie eingebaut.

Typ: 8.5802.1245.0250

Das Datenblatt der Serie gibt es hier: http://www.kuebler.com/PDFs/leaflet/drehgeber/deutsch/5800-5820_d.pdf

Daraus entnehme ich:
Klemmflansch 58mm
Welle: d:10mm l:20mm
RS422 (mit Invertierungen)
Versorgungsspannung: 5V
12-pol. Stecker radial, ohne Gegenstecker
250 Impulse pro Umdrehung


Bei Interesse bitte per PN bei mir melden!

Gruß
Johannes :-D


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2009)

Was stellst du dir so als Preis vor?


----------



## Jupp06 (11 Mai 2009)

*Preis Drehgeber*

Preis Drehgeber: 25 Euro
Versand als Päckchen: 3,90 Euro.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Jupp06 (14 Mai 2009)

*Ebay*

So,
hab mal bei mir ausgemistet und den Drehgeber zusammen mit einigen S5 und S7 - Teilen bei Ebay eingestellt.
Angebotsstart für die SPS-Teile ist heute um 19.45 Uhr.


Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Jupp06 (15 Mai 2009)

*Op3*

Ab heute Abend ist noch ein OP3 dabei!


----------



## Jupp06 (18 Mai 2009)

*Td1-220/5*

Hi,
hab grade noch ein TD1-220/5 eingestellt.
So langsam kommt wieder Ordnung in die Bude... ;-)


----------

